# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Clomid raised my testosterone levels 450 points!

## adam1973

This occurred in october 2012

I am male 39 years old, 180, 5'11", I run 9+ miles a week and workout with free weights. I also very recently had my blood tested for Testosterone . I wanted to get tested because I wanted to know where my test levels were. Many weeks (more like months) before I went to the Dr. I was doing research on what type of Anabolic Steroid I might take. I was considering taking AAS because of the issues with workout recovery. I have done AAS (15 years ago) before with excellent results. I stumbled onto many resources touting the positive effects of clomid for men. I ordered the clomid (specifically fertomid-25 90 pills) from an online pharmacy. It arrived and I started taking 25mg every other day starting on 9/28/2012. Withing two weeks I was feeling much better (no fog) morning and night wood again. I thought to myself wow maybe there is something wrong with my test levels. I stopped taking the clomid made an appointment with my GP. I told the doctor that I was disinterested in sex and that it took 3-4 days to recover from working out with weights plus insomnia (Ive had sleep issues for 7+ years). I did not tell the doctor I had been taking clomid and what effect it had on me. I did ask him if he has heard of men taking clomid. He said yes but only for fertility issues. Anyway he gives me the OK to get the blood work done Test, FSH, LH, I wait for about 3 weeks (from the last clomid pill taken) before I get by blood drawn. Immediately after the blood was taken from me I started up with the clomid again at 25mg EOD. Two weeks later my doctor calls me and informs me my* test level was 194 and that my FSH & LH are "normal" and that I should start taking test shots.* I tell him I would really like to take clomid. He says "No Way". I tell him I am already taking it at 25mg eod and I feel good. He was not happy about my decision and says he will retest me in mid february 2013. I am not happy about this. SO I made an appointment with another Dr. (in the same clinic) for 11/19/2013. I am going to tell this doctor I want another blood test this time I want everything tested. Specifically I want to know how the clomid has effected my Testosterone, LH, & FSH now that I have been on it for more than one month. I want to rule out placebo.

Other results of taking the clomid:
My sleep issues are a little better.
I feel a bit more energetic.
Sex, sex was really never an issue (my wife & I bonk 3-4 times a week) for me until the past year. I was always a horn dog. However over the past year there were times when I just didnt care for it. Sometimes I would not be able to rise to the occasion (but that was rare). Now I want sex but I dont care if I get it or not. No issues with getting hard as a rock.

----------


## adam1973

Today:

I got my test results and after being on clomid for about 2 months here are the results from quest Diagnostics:
Thyroid Panel:
T3 Uptake ----- 33
T4 Total ------ 7.9
Free T4 ----- 2.6
TSH ------ 2.37

Estrogen, total, serum ------ <50 (less than 50?)

DHEA Sulfate ------- 209

FSH ------- 6.7
LH -------3.2
Testosterone , Free ------- 119.6
Testosterone, Total ------ 650 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There was also a comprehensive Metabolic Pannel and everything is within range. My Doctor was shocked at how much my testosterone went up. He didnt think it would go up that much. He has written me an ongoing prescription for clomid!

----------


## adam1973

Im just wondering if anyone else has had results like this? is 650 Total test good? How about the free testosterone at 120?
I really do not want to go on TRT!

----------


## jasondd1

I have been on test cream, and hcg for 4 months and my bloods said i went from 320-409. Obviously this is not working for me. I meet with my doc next week and am planning to mention a clomid, hcg protocol. If it doesnt work I will pin but if it does then great. I love hearing results like this and hope others chime in with their results, good or bad.

----------


## adam1973

I am just super happy with the results. I just wish I could sleep better!

----------


## sparverius

Clomid jacked my E2 sky high. I only got a small bump in total T (280-440 vs a pre-TRT base of around 250). I'd been on TRT for five years. The Clomid (with AI) was a prescribed attempt to get off TRT.

I think Clomid works if you are secondary hypogonadal. You might want to know why that is. Some causes include tumors. 650 total T is good. Free at 120 is too high. Clomid is HRT, as is Testosterone . It's just a different way of doing it.

----------


## adam1973

I forgot to tell him I wanted an MRI. I will call the office tomorrow and get the referral needed

The Free Test. was 119.6 pg/mL and the reference range was 35.0-155.0 pg/mL

----------


## M302_Imola

Adam please put ranges next to your bloodwork values. I'm glad you did your research and jumped on clomid before going w/ trt. Obviously, you were a good candidate for low dose clomid therapy so congrats. I wish more doctor and patients would try low dose clomid therapy before being so quick to jump on trt.

----------


## dreadnok89

hey m302 imola, is it too late too try that if you been on hrt for a year?

----------


## M302_Imola

> hey m302 imola, is it too late too try that if you been on hrt for a year?


We would need to see your bloodwork. Why did your doc put you on hrt? Did you guys try any treatment before jumping on hrt?

----------


## adam1973

*My Lab results from Quest Diagnostics with Reference range*
T3 Uptake ----- 33 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 22-35%
T4 Total ------ 7.9 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 4.5-12.0 mcg/dL
Free T4 ----- 2.6 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 1.4-3.8
TSH ------ 2.37 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 0.4-4.50 mIU/L

Estrogen, total, serum ------ <50 (less than 50?) ---------Reference range ------> 130 or less pg/mL

DHEA Sulfate ------- 209 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 110-370 mcg/dL

FSH ------- 6.7 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 1.6-8.0mIU/mL
LH -------3.2 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 1.5-9.3 mIU/mL
Testosterone , Free ------- 119.6 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 35.0-155.0 pg/mL
Testosterone, Total ------ 650 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 250-1100 ng/dL

progesterone ------ 0.5 ----------------Reference range ---------------> <1.4 ng/mL
prolactin ------ 5.2 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 2.0-18.0 ng/dL

What do you guys think? I do not have the previous lab with me but I will get it. The previous lab was just for Total Test, FSH, LH

----------


## jasondd1

> *My Lab results from Quest Diagnostics with Reference range*
> T3 Uptake ----- 33 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 22-35%
> T4 Total ------ 7.9 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 4.5-12.0 mcg/dL
> Free T4 ----- 2.6 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 1.4-3.8
> TSH ------ 2.37 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 0.4-4.50 mIU/L
> 
> Estrogen, total, serum ------ <50 (less than 50?) ---------Reference range ------> 130 or less pg/mL
> 
> DHEA Sulfate ------- 209 ----------------Reference range ---------------> 110-370 mcg/dL
> ...


Looks good, I'm thinking of doin the same thing and hope to have as good as results.

BTW low progesterone levels could be your problem. My Doc added some progesterone to my cream and sleep was much better. I use to fall a sleep easy but after 3-4 hours I would wake up and be way too wound up to go back to sleep. She said that was from progesterone being too low. I don't know if she is right or not but it worked. I sleep like a baby now.

----------


## adam1973

> Looks good, I'm thinking of doin the same thing and hope to have as good as results.
> 
> BTW low progesterone levels could be your problem. My Doc added some progesterone to my cream and sleep was much better. I use to fall a sleep easy but after 3-4 hours I would wake up and be way too wound up to go back to sleep. She said that was from progesterone being too low. I don't know if she is right or not but it worked. I sleep like a baby now.


Really? Is it available OTC or prescription?

----------


## jasondd1

Not sure. Googling it I found a compounding place that comes up and seems legit but really have no idea. I would talk to your doc.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Adam please put ranges next to your bloodwork values. I'm glad you did your research and jumped on clomid before going w/ trt. Obviously, you were a good candidate for low dose clomid therapy so congrats. I wish more doctor and patients would try low dose clomid therapy before being so quick to jump on trt.



I totally agree!

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Really? Is it available OTC or prescription?


For human use its prescription in most places. For research use its found here---> http://www.ar-r.com/ancillaries/serm...35mg-ml.html\\

----------


## jasondd1

> For human use its prescription in most places. For research use its found here---> http://www.ar-r.com/ancillaries/serm...35mg-ml.html\\


I think he was asking for progesterone not clomid

----------


## bigpapabuff

Seeing more and more of this with clomid. Thanks for posting.

----------


## M302_Imola

Adam1973, good job your blood work looks good!

----------


## adam1973

Thanks!
I also got ahold of the lab results from my first testosterone test.

FSH 3.5 ------ reference range -------> 1.6-8.0mIU/mL
LH 4.4 ------ reference range -------> 1.5-9.3mIU/mL
Total Testosterone 194 ------ reference range -------> 241-827ng/dL

Other info:
The specimen (bloodwork) was collected at 13:55 (1:55PM)

Im sure the time the blood was taken had to account for the Total T being low.

----------


## jasondd1

Started 25mg eod yesterday. Stopped my test cream and hcg . It was low dose cream and did next to nothing for me.

----------


## mikzsan

> Started 25mg eod yesterday. Stopped my test cream and hcg. It was low dose cream and did next to nothing for me.



good luck man, will try something similar soon as well..are you doing the clomid for a 'restart' or just as an alternative method of trt?

----------


## adam1973

> Started 25mg eod yesterday. Stopped my test cream and hcg. It was low dose cream and did next to nothing for me.


I hope it works for you! I do not know how it'll effect you, with you being on Testosterone replacement , so it might take some time. Are you primary or secondary?

----------


## jasondd1

> good luck man, will try something similar soon as well..are you doing the clomid for a 'restart' or just as an alternative method of trt?


Alternative. i wasnt on trt long and the dose was low.

----------


## jasondd1

> I hope it works for you! I do not know how it'll effect you, with you being on Testosterone replacement, so it might take some time. Are you primary or secondary?


secondary

----------


## adam1973

the clomid should work.

----------


## louie2400

adam1973 did you have pretty bad Low T symptoms before trying clomid? Which of them did they relieve and to what extent did they relieve them? How long have you been taking clomid solely? DO you have any side effects? I'm asking because I have been on 25mg of clomid EOD as well for about a month and just got labs back and my total T was raised over 400 its as well, but my symptoms aren't totally gone, but better none the less. I am debating on wether I will stick with clomid?I am going to start an update thread with all blood work.

----------


## adam1973

Its good to hear your test levels whent up so high. The symptoms I had were typical, fog (probably from my insomnia), no sex drive, no sporadic erections, no morning or nighttime wood, lots of anxiety, no energy, occasionally I wouldn't be able to perform for sex, basically I felt like a bitch and my penis was a void on my body. I have not had any side effects. I have noticed my libido is not exactly the same. It's kinda confusing because I want sex but I don't care if I get it or not. Where as a few years ago if I didn't get sex for a couple days (from the Mrs.) I would become irritable. Now I can go without it and I'm not irritable.

----------


## mazguy

I am a sixty one year old male athlete wanting to raise my testosterone using Clomid. From age 45 to 58 I was on TRT 100mg per week but stopped due to a bout with prostate cancer, in which my prostate gland was removed via DaVinci robot. Following three years of zero indications of relapse and a post surgical biopsy report indicating all margins were clear I was advised by my doctors that it was safe to try TRT again.

But after reading dozens and dozens of posted studies touting Clomid as a better alternative to shots, creams and gels I began with 25mg of Clomid per day for two months. Before beginning, my test level was 530 and estrodiol 37. At the end of the two months, my test jumped to 740 and estrodiol to 47. Then I stopped for a month to see what would happen and am now awaiting those test results.

My concern is what the rise in estrodiol will have on my body and so forth. That is, will I develop breasts or have other negative symptoms? Is 47 high for estrodiol?

----------

